# Reno - 1 Week at Rainbow Bridge



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

A beautiful tribute to special special Reno. Thank you for sharing. Many of us will remember him always. Hugs.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

My heart is heavy for you and what beautiful memories you have of your sweet boy. It's never easy adjusting ourselves let alone his brothers too.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I missed this sad news while I was on vacation. I am so, so sorry to hear of Reno's passing. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reno*

Reno

You will always be missed!!

I am so glad that you are with Phoenix.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

When I saw this I didn't want to read it because I didn't want to cry. Reno deserves the tears I shed today. He sounds like he was the sweetest dog and you were so blessed to have him. It is true that the reason we endure the inevitable pain is because our pets give us so much joy and comfort while they are here. You have my sympathy.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

sweet reno. i couldnt help but cry as I read. hugs to you and Austin


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so sorry, Laurie. What a special boy. I'll miss hearing stories about him, though I hope you will continue to share memories as your heart heals. Sending much love to you and Austin and Lincoln and Lexx!


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

I am so sorry Laurie. I sounds like Reno was a very special boy and he had a lot of love. You must miss him very much. Hugs to you, Austin, Lincoln and Lexxington!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful tribute to your beautiful boy.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I thought of you yesterday and I felt the heaviness that your heart must be feeling as you are going through these dreaded changes without one of your best friends. I admire your ability to write about Reno so beautifully with such pride and gratefulness even though the tears must have been flowing. 

Reno must be having the best time with Phoenix. I imagine them behaving like little kids as they watch over you with their own sense of pride and gratefulness and free from the limiting burdens of life. Enjoy Reno, it sounds like the rewards of heaven are very much deserved.

Best wishes as you continue on your healing journey.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Laurie I think it's very safe to say your little angel Reno will never be forgotten here on the forum...his memories are with us all. I only hope it's not too long before those tears of yours turn to smiles...

Pete


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So many of us grew to love Reno through your pictures and stories. And what an inspiration his living with hemangio has been and will be to so many. Because of your chronicling his life here I felt like I knew him. When I first signed up at GRF I began reading about him and following his life. I showed my wife Reno's picture and told her about his story. We were both exclaiming "what a beautiful, happy boy". His body may have given out, but his spirit lives on and always will.


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, he sounds like an amazing friend 

(((Hugs))) to you and your family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh Laurie, my heart goes out to you. I know what you're going through because I've been there as so many other members have been. The pain and the loss of our sweet Goldens who are no longer with us is so deep and profound. 

Reno was such a special boy, so sweet and very special of Maddox to be making the album. I know it will always be treasured. 

I hope with time your heart heals and you will find peace.


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm new to this forum, & did not know Reno, but from your tribute to him he was obviously a wonderful & greatly-loved member of your family. I am so sorry for your loss. I cried reading your tribute. I know that time will eventually heal the pain in your heart, but time will never erase all those precious, precious memories you have of him. He will never be far from your side, even if you cannot physically see him .....he will be there.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

The tears started again while I read your tribute. It's true that we definitely miss them just being there--I'm still dealing with that. I'm sure Reno and Phoenix are having a great time together at the Bridge!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am crying as I read this. We love you all so much!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

In tears reading your post. I cried a week ago, at the beautiful but sad poem. I'm crying again in reading this. You made his parting the most comfortable that you could possibly make it for your boy, but it is still so sad to send them ahead. The 1 week and all anniversaries thereafter are so hard. I hope that knowing that you gave him a wonderful life and made his last days the best they could be, will help you through this hard time. Reno gave and will always give us hope after such a terrifying diagnosis of the possibility of more sweet time.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

A lovely tribute to Reno. Reno's story was one of the first ones I read when I joined the forum and he was such an inspiration. A beautiful gentle boy that will never be forgotten on this forum. Sending you and his brothers a big hug, they must be missing him so much.
He will always be watching over you all.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know what to say. Every time I read a post on Reno I end up bawling my eyes out. I'm so sorry Laurie.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is so sad we have to lose them, i wish they lived longer, you speaking of when he left, when the vet was there, we to had the vet come to the house for spencer,it was so calm him leaving.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Laurie, Thank you for letting us be a part of his journey the last 17 months, not to mention letting Reno have a part of our heart. He went to the bridge with so much love surrounding him. He was and will always be a champion in my mind.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful tribute for such an amazing boy!! He was such a hero to me fighting hemangio the way he did. I will miss him, but I hope he is running and having fun at the bridge with Phoenix. He will live in your heart forever!!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Reno. I'm sitting here on the bus going to work with tears in my eyes as i read through your tribute to your special boy. 

Run free and play hard dear Reno. There are many Bridge friends that will take care of you now. You are sadly missed by everyone.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

i am so sorry to hear about Reno.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

We will all remember sweet Reno. Another angel in heaven! Feeling your pain and sadness, I pray for comfort and peace for you and your family. HUGS


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been thinking about you so much the past week. Thinking about how sad you must be feeling. What a hard time. I, too, cried at your post today. 

You know I had a special place in my heart for Reno. I loved his sweet face. He'll never really be gone from here. 

Sending you hugs.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh Laurie, I'm so sorry. This is the first I've been on GRF in a few weeks. My heart is so heavy for you and your family. You an Reno are an inspiration to all. May Reno run fast and free at the bridge with Phoenix. RIP


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I have such a hard time reading your post, and I did it couple times crying. After so many months I still miss my Buddy like it was yesterday and for you it was yesterday. There will be snowy winters and hot summer days and on each and any you will find something to remind you on your loss and bring you to tears. Some days you will be proud, some days you will be sad, some days you will feel his presence but will never stop thinking of him and missing him. Hugs.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you, and hope that you're doing okay


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know quite how I missed this but I am so sorry to hear of Reno's passing...


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Laurie, I am a coward and though I saw your post on Reno, I just couldn't answer. Brought back my two non goldens I sent to the Bridge last year and the hole in my heart hasn't closed. I read your post today and knew I must share in your pain. Many, no,,,probably all of us has been there before. I want you to know Reno and his journey was very special. Your good words brought it home and we could feel your love and sadly your pain. With you girlfriend! 

Reno, you were so very loved and meant a lot to the GF family. You will not be forgotten, but now you can truly be at peace. Laurie, I wish I could give you a hug. He was something special and will be missed. We never have them long enough.
Deb


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Still sending positive healing energy to Laurie and Reno during this difficult new chapter. Even though you may not see Reno by your side I hoe that you are allowing yourself to still feel his eternal love and loyalty.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Deber said:


> Laurie, I am a coward and though I saw your post on Reno, I just couldn't answer.
> I want you to know Reno and his journey was very special. Your good words brought it home and we could feel your love and sadly your pain. With you girlfriend!
> 
> Reno, you were so very loved and meant a lot to the GF family. You will not be forgotten, but now you can truly be at peace. Laurie, I wish I could give you a hug. He was something special and will be missed. We never have them long enough.
> Deb


I know that when I saw that Reno had passed, I quickly left the forum and I don't remember if I did manage to post for you.

I am so very sorry and so wish he was still here happy and healthy. I know I only knew Reno in cyber space, but I feel like I too lost a dear, dear friend.:smooch:

Hugs and prayers for peace for you, but it sure does hurt a lot for a long time.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Laurie, haven't been on this board for a while and just found out that Reno passed away. I am so sorry and send you and the boys much strength. He was a great dog.


----------

